# Lizenzen



## Guest (15. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

kennt ihr eine Übersicht der verschiedenen Lizenzen die so gängig sind? Ich bin auf der Suche nach 2 verschiedenen.

1.
Das Programm ist open-source undvöllig kostenlos und für jeden frei verfügbar. Jeder darf es eie er will verbreiten. Jeder darf es in seine Produkte intigrieren, es erweiter, modifizieren und anbieten. Jeder beinhaltet auch komerzielle Zwecke. Allerdings möchte ich mich (wie bei der GPL) klar stellen, dass ich keinerleilei Verantwortung für Schäden übernehme. Zuletzt gillt: wer das Programm anbietet/modifiziert/verbreitet muss mein Copyright drinn lassen und an der Stelle der verbreitung zum Original linken.

2.
Das Programm is closed-source und kostenlos. Jedem steht es frei das Programm unverändert zu verbreiten. Allerdings möchte ich mich (wie bei der GPL) klar stellen, dass ich keinerleilei Verantwortung für Schäden übernehme.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Okt 2007)

> Zuletzt gillt: wer das Programm anbietet/modifiziert/verbreitet muss mein Copyright drinn lassen und an der Stelle der verbreitung zum Original linken.


Nach deutschem Recht gibt es kein Copyright, im internationalen Recht ist ein sog. Copyright-Vermerk ohne Belang.
Spar's dir einfach.
Zu 1) dürfte eine BSD-Lizenz (zB Apache Licence) das richtige für dich sein.


----------



## Guest (16. Okt 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Zuletzt gillt: wer das Programm anbietet/modifiziert/verbreitet muss mein Copyright drinn lassen und an der Stelle der verbreitung zum Original linken.
> 
> 
> Nach deutschem Recht gibt es kein Copyright, im internationalen Recht ist ein sog. Copyright-Vermerk ohne Belang.
> ...



Und wie ist das dann, wenn ich andere API's/Icons/etc verwende die unter GPL stehen? Ist die BSD-Lizenz GPL-Kompatibel?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Okt 2007)

Nein, BSD Lizenzen sind nicht GPL kompatibel. Wenn du ein Lib verwendest die unter GPL steht, muss dein Programm in jedem Fall GPL sein, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei (ausser so Späße wie Socket Kommunikation).


----------



## Guest (16. Okt 2007)

außer LGPL oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Okt 2007)

Nein, das würde in diesem Fall nicht funktionieren.
Sonst könnte man Beispielsweise einfach einen Wrapper um eine GPL Lib legen und diesen Wrapper unter die LGPL stellen um die eigentliche Lib von ihren Beschränkungen zu befreien.
Die beiden Lizenzen sind AFAIK nur insofern kompatibel, das ein GPL Programm LGPL Teile enthalten kann.


----------



## Gast (16. Okt 2007)

Oh man... Dankeschön für deine antworten. Das ist natürlich echt.. Hmm "dämlich" ^^

So ziehmlich alle zustätzlichen Resourcen für Java stehen unter der GPL. Vlt ist das auch ein Grund warum Firmen Java meiden und lieber ein native Programme schreiben und sie dann für andere OS 'übersetzen' anstatt einfach Java zu nehmen oder?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Okt 2007)

Bitte? Java ist (gerade im Enterprise Bereich) die Sprache überhaupt.
Davon abgesehen hat GPL nichts mit Java zu tun, die ist bei C Programmen genauso verbreitet.
Im Gegenteil, die meisten Java Bibliotheken stehen unter einer BSD, EPL, Apache Licence oder LGPL.


----------

